
Lowell Heddings Is Very Bad at Coding. Your Job Is to Replace Him - codegeek
https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/133609/lowell-heddings-is-very-bad-at-coding-your-job-how-to-geek
======
ddebernardy
While the job ad is refreshingly candid I'm suspicious that you'll attract the
right type of candidates.

It has "challenging" written all over it, but probably also "run away as fast
as you can" for a candidate with the right type of experience. YMMV of course
but, speaking for myself, I once accepted a similar job and rapidly put the
experience to an end. The technical debt was such that refactoring anything (I
was alone) while needing to add more features on a day to day basis, all while
avoid booby traps in a mostly untestable code base, was far too much to
overcome. If your code base is in a state anything close to what I encountered
then, you likely need a seasoned CTO or engineer lead, and _several_
developers to successfully overcome the challenge.

Best luck though.

